# any tips for spottign finding morels in lower pen.?



## waylon1979 (Jan 7, 2009)

My Dad always took me around Mesick area. I could never spot them, but he sure could. Now I'm grown and have a little boy. Would sure like to spend the time with him like my Dad did with me. Are there any certain trees or bushes to identify that might attract morels? Any tips would be much appreciated.

Have a good one,

Bryan


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Lots of good info here.......Elm tree areas are good.......I usally do good around Mothers day....Mack http://www.michiganmorels.com/


----------



## waylon1979 (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for that website

sure do appreciate it

Bryan


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

You're close to alot of good shrooming right in the Barry State Game Area. I've found lots of 'em there. I've done well there for blacks on the slopes around Poplar trees. Good Luck.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've always heard ash, elm, and polpar. A few years ago I came out of the woods and found hundreds in an open field, turns out they burn this field periodically, last time was 6 years ago, we still kill'em there every year. You can als find them sometimes on old railroad tracks. Good Luck.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Another good sight is www.northerncountrymorels.com I find them in alot of places such as apple orchards, pine trees, dead elms, spots where I've burned stumps. The list goes on but you never know where they will show up.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

some awesome sites guys!!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

For dark morels check the poplar or popple stands as a best bet. Those on hills or rises, near a swamp or water of some kind are a better bet downstate. 
The white/grey variations (and even the darks sometimes) can be found in a wider variety of woods and tree types. Maples, beech, ash, fruit trees, grass/ferns etc. with an occasional pine thrown in the mix...gillions of variables.
GOOD LUCK OUT THERE!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have had my best finds under tall ash trees and dead or dying elms.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

My best luck for blacks were under poplars, beech, and old burn areas. For the others which I find around here. Elms, Elms, Elms!!!! They grow quite abundulantly on public land too, you just have to learn to ID them. I'm new to the elms, but I went to one of my good spots later in the year after I learned to ID those buggers and most of the trees they were old elms...lol!! I love shrooming, but haven't been talking it much. It's winter. You'll find them. I can't wait for spring to find them. Well, I want to get some icefishing in first though:lol: Also, silver maples are good if it's in the mix too. A friend off of another site told me that and that good sight had alot of those too. I have 5 excellent site picked out as well. I found them deer hunting. Lot's of elms trees in those areas.


----------

